# Breeding



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi just a quick q, if my gsd mated and I had one or 2 of the litter from the mom would Tyson recognise them as his ? And how would he be with them?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not a breeder, so just speaking from a common sense standpoint, but I'm guessing he wouldn't recognize them as his like a human dad would recognize his child. They're dogs, not humans.

And regarding how he would be around them, it really depends on his personality. Is he normally tolerant of little things with sharp teeth jumping all over him? Is he a sound and stable dog?


----------



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Not a breeder, so just speaking from a common sense standpoint, but I'm guessing he wouldn't recognize them as his like a human dad would recognize his child. They're dogs, not humans.
> 
> And regarding how he would be around them, it really depends on his personality. Is he normally tolerant of little things with sharp teeth jumping all over him? Is he a sound and stable dog?


Yes he's fine loves kids and wants to play with all digs lol what age should a dog be before breeding


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Please read- Thinking About Becoming A Breeder? - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Again... I'm not a breeder, so take my opinion for what it's worth, but...

A dog should be bred when he/she's physically mature enough to breed. This is when he/she's had hips and elbows x-rayed at the very least. You can't get an official OFA score until the dog is at least 2 years old. 

You also want to title the dog as well. Schutzhund titles seems to be the standard test for GSD's and has been for a very long time.

You also want a dog with strong pedigrees. One that compliments the other (sire and dam). Are you familiar with your dogs pedigrees? Can you post them?

Once these things are done... maybe your dog would be a good breeding candidate. Not trying to knock you or your dogs, so don't take it that way. I wouldn't consider my dog breeding material either.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

B41NZ said:


> Hi just a quick q, if my gsd mated and I had one or 2 of the litter from the mom would Tyson recognise them as his ? And how would he be with them?


No, he wouldn't recognize them as his own. If they were females he would mate with them once they were old enough to go into heat. If they were males he could easily decide he didn't want to share his home with other adult males and fight with them.
Sheilah


----------



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

*Pedigree of Tyson*



Lucy Dog said:


> Again... I'm not a breeder, so take my opinion for what it's worth, but...
> 
> A dog should be bred when he/she's physically mature enough to breed. This is when he/she's had hips and elbows x-rayed at the very least. You can't get an official OFA score until the dog is at least 2 years old.
> 
> ...


hi yes his pedgree is attached how would i find out if he is from good bloodlines?


----------



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Please read- Thinking About Becoming A Breeder? - German Shepherd Dog Forums


thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sire: https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=663579

Dam: https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?fadir=130438&modir=564837

West German show lines. Is your breeder aware you want to breed? Do you have full registration? 

Assuming you've got full breeding rights... My advice would be to join a schutzhund club and have him evaluated. Earn those titles. When he's old enough, do all the health testing. I wouldn't even begin to consider it until your more familiar with your dog. He's still very young and has a lot of maturing and growing (mentally) to do. Breeding is not something you should just decide on doing overnight.

Studs are a dime a dozen. There are a lot of good ones out there. If you want to really take this seriously and not be considered just another "backyard breeder"... take your time and do it right. Stick around and ask questions.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

To be completely honest here, you can look on CL or Hoobley and find many PB dogs (including shepherds) that have been bred. The question is, what kind of breeder do you want to be? At the very least, hips and elbows need to be cleared. To be in the 'normal' range of 'good' breeders your dog should be breed surveyed and titled. There's so much more that goes into it than even that... matching pedigrees, temperaments, etc. that most people don't even go there. If I were to be a breeder, I'd want to be the best kind. I'd want to produce pups that were at the very top of the spectrum. I know I can't do that, so I stay out of it. German Shepherds have been over bred and bred badly in the last couple of decades. IMO, if you want to breed, you want to make sure you're breeding the very best out there. Not to say your dog isn't... but you have to prove that with titles, OFA, breed survey, etc. Then you can think about whether or not you want to breed. Trust me, even 'good' parents can throw a less than stellar pup...so you have to have your pup pass all of these milestones before you can seriously consider it. If you want to see what happens when you don't, visit the hundreds of posts on the 'aggression' thread and the 'health' section. It's eye opening, that's for sure. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## B41NZ (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Sire: https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=663579
> 
> Dam: https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?fadir=130438&modir=564837
> 
> ...


hi thanks for the links but how can i tell if he has a good pedigree or not?

im just wondering about the breeding not even sure im going to get into it tho.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is your liver pup, right? If so - I am not sure that are "supposed to." 

Of course, you're not supposed to breed rescues either, but people still do, but people who know more about breeding can explain the liver thing.


----------

